# Just Wondering



## Tangerman49 (Apr 24, 2003)

I am originally a Minnesota resident but have recently moved to North Dakota and am curious as to what is the big deal with not approving of nonresident hunters. I have talked to numerous people in and around the area and they all seem to have foul feelings towards anyone hunting in this state if they dont have a ND license plate. I am not trying to start anything I am just new in the area and this issue has perplexed me since I have been here. :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Two words... fee hunting. Just visit the hot topics link and go back through some of the older threads with a lot of posts. You will be educated on how North Dakota has been besieged by non-residents that are willing to pay commercial hunting operations for hunting opportunities. These commercial hunting operations lease huge tracts of land and as a result the overall hunting experience for the typical freelance hunter has been diminished.


----------



## Tangerman49 (Apr 24, 2003)

I do understand that frustration but at the same time the nonresident hunters that you are so upset with are bringing in the equivalent as about 4 in state hunters. All that extra money is going to the state to make better opportunities for improving the hunting land that north dakota residents love and cherish so much. If the frustration is with the non resident hunters is there a same feeling for the people that own these hunting preserves. I guess what I dont understand is why are people so upset with someone(non resident hunter) who is not personally affecting the local hunting opportunities for ND residents.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Heres an analogy-work with me on this:

Say you grew up fishing the same small, private lake in MN. It was a great lake, and you never saw another fishermen. Your family spent countless weekends fishing, camping, enjoying nature in it's purest. Very special to you.

Now one day some fishermen show up, no big deal. But a couple years later you start noticing fishermen on the lake every weekend when it used to be a once in a while deal.

Next thing you know there's up to 4 boats on this small lake, and there's a small breakout of milfoil in one area. Is that really a pile of dead fish over there in the ditch?

Next year someone bought up half the land around the lake, and put up a marina. There's jet skis ziping around the lake, and there's trash here and there around the lake.

a couple years later you come to the public access and it's closed. It appears someone from Chicago bought the other half of the lake, and the access too. The cost is $100 to launch. What the heck happened???

A little dramatic, but all of these cases in some respects has happened in my small area that I hunt within the last 6 years. I'm not "blaming" anyone, but for the guy who just lost his special hotspot it's kind of easy to start pointing fingers in a lot of directions, even though there's too many to single out. Just makes you a bit shady of outsiders, but there's obviously more good than bad.

On a side note, 4 quarters down from our place were just purchased by a group from Chicago. They paid an arm and a leg, and they're looking around for more. This is happening so often now I have a hard time citing examples. :eyeroll: I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

This has all been discussed on the Hot Topic forum - Please take it there - You can go back & read (look at topics) see the Go To pages on lower or upper right of topic page.

Caps just work with all other options we currently have to work with. Plus if there were alot more zones (& limits on how many per zone) there is a chance to get control - then caps & zones seems the best way to insure ND is not all bought or leased in the future - If you are not 100% sure if you will get a license in your zone you would not be as anxious to buy or lease land.

Otherwise it is just a free for all & not good for anyone


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Wait till this coming fall and you will see what we are talking about.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Tanger, I don't I understand your comment about 4X contribution by nonresidents. If you're talking relative license costs, that differential represents a relatively small portion of total G&F funding. If you factor in all licenses purchased by all hunters/fishermen, residents still fund the bulk of the overall G&F budget. And as far as the recent PLOTS expansion ($3.3M), HB1358 raised the habitat stamp from $5 to $10 for everyone, and since at least for a while there will be more residents purchasing licenses for which a habitat stamp is required, residents will also fund the bulk of PLOTS expansion. Unlike Montana, North Dakota has not placed the financial responsibility to enhance opportunities upon the shoulders of those who have largely created the competition/crowding situation.


----------

